# New Order from Toys and Joys



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Ray Good choice the hardsst part of the crane is stringing the cables. Good luck. post pictures whem done.
Chuck


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

Toys and Joys are great. I, too, am looking forward to the 2012 models.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I sure will post pictures. It wille a little while befor I begin. I am currently working on the last supper Intarsa over 800 pieces. I'm about 1/3 done.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Another T&J plans fan here. Although I have not been building toys since I discovered turning, I am still drawn to the Toys and Joys plans from time to time…....one day maybe I might even get back to some of these projects.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the rewiew 
I´ll take a look

Dennis


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice! I plan on ordering some from them as well.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

The different plans for the toys look like they will make some fun projects to build. Thanks.


----------

